# Mainpean wieder



## Anonymous (7 April 2004)

http://www.presseportal.de/story.htx?nr=545195&ressort=1

http://www.newsaktuell.de/de/services/ots.htx

John


----------



## Der Jurist (7 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.presseportal.de/story.htx?nr=545195&ressort=1
> 
> John



Warum fällt mir beim Lesen der Pressmitteilung immer nur Bagdad ein und sehe vor meinem geistigen Auge einen Mann in grüner Uniform, der vom Sieg der Truppen Saddams redet?


----------



## dvill (7 April 2004)

> Die Rücknahme der Registrierung kam ehemals völlig unerwartet, da bei einer vollzogenen Registrierung nicht mit einer Rücknahme der Registrierungen gerechnet wurde.


Kein Wunder, der Laden war zuvor den Service der Freiwilligen Selbstregistrierung gewöhnt. Da "kontrollierten" sich die "Kontrollierten" selbst, im gegenseitigen Wohlbefinden.

Wer konnte ahnen, dass die Verordnungen der RegTP ernster zu nehmen sind als die zuvor selbst verfassten und überwachten Regeln?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2004)

In dieser Pressemitteilung fehlt nur noch der Satz:
"Eine Gefahr für die Bevölkerung bestand zu keinem Zeitpunkt"
(Der sogenannte tötliche Witz)
D.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 April 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn die "BRD"?
> Was soll dieses üble Propaganda-Vokabular der Sowjetzone?


Dieser Einwand dürfte zeitlich überholt sein.


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn die "BRD"?
> Was soll dieses üble Propaganda-Vokabular der Sowjetzone?



BRD = Behördlich Regulierte Dumpfbackennation

Lars


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn die "BRD"?
> Was soll dieses üble Propaganda-Vokabular der Sowjetzone?



Für unseren Tobias zum lesen:
...

Lars

_[Edit: Siehe NUB / HDUS]_


----------



## News (7 April 2004)

BRD = blindlings registrierte Dialer


----------



## KatzenHai (7 April 2004)

Ungerne zitiert:





			
				MP-Informationsministerium schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean hat daher die Klage gegen die RegTP zurückgenommen. Dies geschah auch vor dem Hintergrund einer seit Monaten zu beobachtenden positiven Zusammenarbeit mit der Behörde.
> 
> Mainpean befürwortet ausdrücklich die durch die Tätigkeit der RegTP geschaffene Rechtssicherheit auf dem Gebiete der Dialer-Entwicklung und der diese Zahlungsmethode verwendeten Mehrwertdienste.


Bedeutet:

Die Rechtssicherheit, die durch ein Urteil in der Sache hervor gerufen wurde, wäre uns zu sicher gewesen im Verhältnis zum jetzigen offenen Zustand, in dem nix entschieden ist und die betroffene Dialerfirma ohnehin nicht mehr so existiert.
Und: Die Intexus-Dialer sind ja (noch) nicht Gegenstand einer ausführlichen Drittuntersuchung geworden, also üben wir mal lieber Schulterschluss ...



And now for something completely different:  http://www.theinformationminister.com oder http://information-ministry.com


----------



## Qoppa (7 April 2004)

Und um nun auch einen direkten Vergleich zu ermöglichen:

(immer gerne zitiert   )

The Best of Comical Ali

http://www.welovetheiraqiinformationminister.com/


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2004)

Welch Umstand rück hier die Gehirne krumm?

Nun ja: Erst waren die Dialerbetreiber Mafiös - jetzt arabiös.

Den schlechten Geschmack des Primatengeheuls habe ich ja immer gerne gelesen. National antiarabisches Schriftgut lese ich aber eben nicht so gerne. Da hört der Kindergarten auf und fängt der Ärger an.

Ali


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ungerne zitiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aua, Mainpean mit dem Irak zu vergleichen........Dat riecht nach Streß.

Rollo


----------



## KatzenHai (7 April 2004)

Streß? Wofür?

Zu dem Vergleich zwischen den unglaublichen Tatsachenverdreh-Statements des "Comical Ali" und der Pressemitteilung der MP stehe ich. Und mehr gibt's nicht her.

Versucht's ruhig weiter. Ich freue mich über jeden, der hier meint, mich anonym angehen zu müssen. Es erhöht den Unterhaltungswert, auch wenn niemand dafür hier ist.

Liebe Grüße von einem, der wirklich nichts gegen den Irak hat, nicht gegen den Irak, gegen den Irak nicht ...


----------



## KatzenHai (7 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aua, Mainpean mit dem Irak zu vergleichen........Dat riecht nach Streß.
> 
> Rollo



.... tschuldige, hatte dich falsch verstanden. Streß für Mainpean, nicht? 

Ich glaube, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen - die Amis kommen nicht nach Berlin, dafür ist MP dann doch zu klein und nicht arabisch oder anti-amerikanisch genug ...


----------



## Der Jurist (7 April 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Streß? Wofür?




Das müssen die Dialer-Freunde noch lernen, dass auch harsche Kritik verbunden mit Vergleichen, die ihnen nicht gefallen, eher rechtmäßig sind also vermeintliche Verträge mit ahnungslosen Kunden.

Wegen der Hinweise zur Rechtmäßigkeit in Einzelfällen verweise ich auf Dialer und Recht.


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Streß? Wofür?
> 
> Zu dem Vergleich zwischen den unglaublichen Tatsachenverdreh-Statements des "Comical Ali" und der Pressemitteilung der MP stehe ich. Und mehr gibt's nicht her.



Das wird der Herr RA dann wohl auch machen müssen. Hier geht keiner jemanden "an". Aber öffentlich solche Vergleiche ziehen - da hätte ich mehr Sachverstand erwartet.

Rollo


----------



## Der Jurist (7 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Rollo sei doch nicht so anspruchsvoll. Die Gegenseite färbt halt leider ab.


----------



## Raimund (7 April 2004)

@jurist,

der Trollo möge in seinen Kreisen argumentieren:

Jagin-Link

Gruß
Raimund

*[Virenscanner: URL gekürzt]*


----------



## Qoppa (8 April 2004)

Ich glaube auch nicht, daß dieser Vergleich wirklich ehrenrührig ist.

Man erinnere sich: Comical Ali war weit und breit die einzige positive Gestalt vor einem Jahr. Seinen Namen erhielt er zur Unterscheidung vom "Chemical Ali", und während der - mutatis mutandis! - wirklich fiese Auto-Dialer losgelassen hat, fragte unser Comical Ali immer schön nach dreimal OK ...


----------



## Der Genervte (14 April 2004)

*...endlich mal wieder etwas Zeit ....*

So unzutreffend ist der Vergleich eigentlich nicht. Allerdings gibt es einen Unterschied:

Ali hatte nie eine Chance, das seine Träume wahr würden.

Die Mährwertmafia hätte eine !

Die möchte ich aber aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht publik machen.

(PN's diesbezüglich werden nur von Mod's und mir Bekannten beantwortet)


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

Zitat :



> Welch Umstand rück hier die Gehirne krumm?
> 
> Nun ja: Erst waren die Dialerbetreiber Mafiös - jetzt arabiös.
> 
> ...



Du scheinst ja ein ganz intelligenter Zeitgenosse zu sein. 
Primatengeheul...ich glaube eher Ihr seid langsam mit Euren halb-legalen 
Machenschaften nicht mehr ausgelastet.
Such Dir mal nen ordentlichen Beruf, dann brauchst Du hier auch nicht son Schmarrn schreiben.


----------



## News (14 April 2004)

> Primatengeheul


Etwas abgenutzt, die Vokabel. Stand vor 3 Tagen schon im Heiseforum. Mal was Neues einfallen lassen...


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2004)

@anonymer Gast 

laß doch diese albernen Postings in der Versenkung verschwinden, und wärme sie nicht 
nicht wieder auf, du tust denen doch nur einen Gefallen, indem sie die Beachtung finden , 
die sie sich erhoffen.  ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=48442#48442 )  

cp


----------

